# Ginger Altoids?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

So I have used mint altoids, I was curious about how ginger the ginger ones are... as I can't really stand much ginger, it makes me feel nauseas.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've tried the ginger Altoids, but I couldn't stand the flavor so I stopped eating them. I eat the peppermint ones after dinner since that's when I usually have the most postprandial symptoms and they seem to help a little.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I find the ginger ones to be pretty strong, and I like ginger.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Those from the UK, do anyone know where you can buy Altoids, Ive been trying and cant find them.


----------



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> Those from the UK, do anyone know where you can buy Altoids, Ive been trying and cant find them.


eBay


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some strange reason even though they MAKE the things in the UK they don't seem to sell them in every single store possible like they do in the US.http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&amp...ved=0CD8QrQQwAg has a bunch of online places in the UK that sell them.


----------



## ddtexas (May 6, 2010)

Do the mint ones help anyone? I read that that Sorbitol can actually aggravate IBS, and I guess that is what is in sugar free mints and gum


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

ddtexas said:


> Do the mint ones help anyone? I read that that Sorbitol can actually aggravate IBS, and I guess that is what is in sugar free mints and gum


The Altoids that I have been eating are not sugar free. They contain sugar, peppermint oil, and I think gelatin. That's it.They help a _little_ bit for me, but nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

I went the Peppermint Altoids first, but they just gave me heartburn. The Pepermint Oil Capsules with Ginger and Fennel I like much better.


----------

